# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  معرفی شدگان پرستاری دانشگاه شاهد

## sahard1994

اگه معرفی شدید لطفا رتبه تونو بگید.

----------


## artim

الان بگه؟
هنوز نتایج نمیاد

----------


## sahard1994

> الان بگه؟
> هنوز نتایج نمیاد


اسامی معرفی شدگان اومده که .

----------


## artim

> اسامی معرفی شدگان اومده که .


اها شاهد رو میگین
اخه عنوان رو دیدم متوجه نشدم
بله درسته

----------


## gaem313

میخوای چیکار؟من اسمم اوومده 30ام هم مصاحبه دارم

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

سال پیش یکی از دوستام با رتبه 6500 قبول شد.
کسی خواست یه پیام خصوصی بده تا شماره ش رو در اختیارش بذارم.
یادتون نره یگی از شرایطش پایان خدمته که اونجا بهتون میگن!!!!

----------


## sahard1994

دختر کسی نیست ؟

----------

